
Show HN: Linkurious, the first data visualization platform for graph databases - david_p
http://linkurio.us/
======
anc84
The quote "They trust us" gives me a very negative response as I am reminded
of Mark Zuckerberg's "They trust me. Dumb fucks" quote.
[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mark_Zuckerberg](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mark_Zuckerberg)

Maybe rephrase that to something like "trusted by" or "our trusting clients"?

edit (after downvotes into grey): Sorry for trying to share a negative first
impression with the idea of helping the landing page to become better. If you
did not get the same association just ignore the comment...

~~~
mentatseb
Ah thanks, I get it :)

------
lmeyerov
Congrats on the release!

For the HN crowd, worth mentioning two other startups here:

1\. KeyLines (Cambridge Intelligence) has great visualizations and core
integrations (Neo4j, Titan)

2\. For exploring bigger graphs (ex: entire live netflow topologies from
Splunk) and graph analytics+ML (ex: Spark/GraphX), we're alpha testing our
GPU-accelerated client/cloud approach. Email alpha@graphistry.com :)

~~~
mentatseb
Thanks! Worth also mentioning Sigma.js, the open source core on which we are
building our toolkit.

~~~
lmeyerov
Yeah, building a great graph engine is hard!

I like a lot about:

\-- Cola (flexible constraint-based):
[http://marvl.infotech.monash.edu/webcola/](http://marvl.infotech.monash.edu/webcola/)

\-- Vivagraph (big graphs in webgl) doesn't get enough love:
[http://www.yasiv.com/graphs#Bai/rw496](http://www.yasiv.com/graphs#Bai/rw496)

Getting the best of both is hard, hence our real-time GPU clusters. It'll be
longer before we can usefully open that up that layer =/

~~~
mentatseb
Cola has great algorithms! Hopefully they will be implemented as a Sigma
plugin ([https://github.com/qinfchen/sigmajs-
webcola](https://github.com/qinfchen/sigmajs-webcola)).

Still, GPU clusters beat all for performance. I'd love to see a demo :)

------
binarymax
This looks incredible, and I'd love to take a look - but we use Allegro. We've
also been experimenting with Orient and Titan. Do you have any plans to
support different graph DBs?

~~~
david_p
Thanks!

We are in talks with Allegro and OrientDB and have clearly planned to develop
connectors for these databases.

As for TitanDB, since we will probably develop our OrientDB connector on top
of it's Gremlin API [1], it'll be little work to write the TitanDB connector
after that (they have a Gremlin API too).

[1]
[http://orientdb.com/docs/last/Gremlin.html](http://orientdb.com/docs/last/Gremlin.html)

~~~
Gulthor
To clear out a possible minor confusion for readers here - Titan's only API is
Gremlin (though there also is a lower level Java API). You guys should also
have a look at ArangoDB, which also supports Gremlin. Linkurious with upcoming
TinkerPop3/Gremlin will definitely be quite interesting to use. Keep up the
good work.

~~~
mentatseb
Thanks, our backend is based on node.js so we're considering to support the
Rexster server ([https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/wiki/Rexster-Graph-
Se...](https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/wiki/Rexster-Graph-Server)),
which provides a REST API to Gremlin. What do you think about it?

We're also eager to see any binary protocole to communicate with graph
databases.

------
diafygi
Neat! Really wish I could try it on my dump of the PGP public keyserver
network. A visual map of the web of trust would be cool. Alas, it's just a
volunteer project, so no funds :(

[https://keyserver-
elasticsearch.daylightpirates.org/keyserve...](https://keyserver-
elasticsearch.daylightpirates.org/keyserver/key/_search?pretty)

~~~
david_p
If your project is Open Source, you should take a look at our toolkit:
Linkurious.js, which is available under GPL3 (free for Open Source projects).

[http://linkurio.us/toolkit/#pricing](http://linkurio.us/toolkit/#pricing)

------
avyfain
As a long time Gephi user (~4 years) this is awesome. Congrats. I don't
currently have a project that could benefit from this platform, and the price
point is a bit out of a reach for a college student, but I am really looking
forward to see how this pans out.

~~~
david_p
Thank you! You may be interested in our toolkit: Linkurious.js, which is free
for non-commercial uses.

[http://linkurio.us/toolkit/#pricing](http://linkurio.us/toolkit/#pricing)

------
bastijn
This is actually similar to the work of a company here in the Netherlands,
Eindhoven ([http://www.synerscope.com](http://www.synerscope.com)). Infovis on
big data. From what I know is that they spent a lot of time on performance in
the financial scenarios. The amount of data is huge, they process in (under a)
second(s) using gpu but they ran into trouble some year ago when a customer
used a different type of DB (different order of joins, unions and selects I
believe). What is the performance on linkurio? When talking multi-million or
billions of transactions, will it scale? How long for a query to complete?

~~~
mentatseb
The biggest dataset used by one of our users is a genetic graph of 240
millions of nodes and edges using a single server. Linkurious will take a few
hours to index the complete dataset. From then, the search engine delivers
instant results with autocomplete, fuzziness and advanced query options; graph
exploration queries take less than a second to complete (sometimes a bit more
depending on the web client). We are still working on improving our data
indexing strategy to gain performance.

Synerscope has a strong approach to data analysis, and Danny Holten is well-
known in the infovis community. I don't think that they provide a search
engine thought, you have probably more information on their product.

------
ikwattro
Stunning work, the best graph viz engine seen so far

~~~
david_p
Thank you very much for the kind words!

Out or curiosity, what were the graph viz engines you know/use today?

------
mentatseb
Hello folks,

We've just launched and we need your feedback. Thanks! :)

Seb

~~~
eranation
Looks cool! do you support GraphX out of the box?

Feedback items:

1\. launching the demo triggered chrome's popup blocker (small conversion
funnel disrupter... easy fix)

2\. when typing a company name in the chrunchbase demo, the first few
milliseconds while it's searching show "no results found" instead of a
spinning wheel or something... again, minor thing but adds to "psychological
trust effect" in the software

Looks awesome otherwise.

~~~
david_p
Thank you for the feedback!

We currently only support Neo4j and have planned the development or a OrientDB
connector (see my other comment about that).

Regarding the missing spinning wheel while searching, we are currently fixing
that :)

------
showerst
On the homepage, your pricing link is buried in the footer. (I see it's in the
subnav on internal pages). Maybe consider promoting that link to the main
navigation?

~~~
mentatseb
Thanks for the suggestion! We have 2 different products, the second one being
the developer toolkit
([http://linkurio.us/toolkit/](http://linkurio.us/toolkit/)) so we ended up
displaying the pricing on each different page... but we're still unsure about
the clearest approach :/

~~~
gazoduke
What is unclear here is why you are selling what is and should remain free and
open source software without even crediting the authors of what appears to be
90% of your toolkit product.

~~~
mentatseb
TL;DR the README
([https://github.com/Linkurious/linkurious.js](https://github.com/Linkurious/linkurious.js)),
huh? The authors of the core/Sigma are cited in the documentation and license.
Plus it is released under GNU GPLv3, so I don't understand why you complain.
If you don't need the extra features, you are free to go with the core only.

After creating Gephi 8 years ago I'm still a big fan of open source as a
production model, but definitely not as an economic model. Companies need
support and high-end features to speed up their projects and to limit risks;
this is what our tookit is about, adding more than 30 plugins.

Notice that we are happy to give back to the core when the original authors
agree. Say thanks to us every time you click on an edge! :)

------
robertp
Do you have a partial trial to try using it first, or require a one year
commitment? I do lots of instagram & linking data for bloggers. This looks
interesting.

~~~
mentatseb
Licenses come with a 1-month money back guarantee. Drop me an email to
seb@linkurio.us to discuss your project.

------
dantheman
I didn't see any specification for the size of graphs you can display/layout -
what's the max number of vertexes and edges you support?

~~~
mentatseb
Technical side: we recommend to display up to 2000 nodes and edges. Laptops <
2 year old can display and layout graphs up to 4000 nodes and edges but with
stability issues.

Cognitive side: we recommend to hide nodes and edges as soon as you don't need
them. One cannot ask the same class of questions to graph visualizations of
very different sizes, see slide 19 on
[http://www.slideshare.net/Cloud/sp1-exploratory-network-
anal...](http://www.slideshare.net/Cloud/sp1-exploratory-network-analysis-
with-gephi)

------
blackkettle
are there any examples? i couldn't find any on the site. what about some kind
of support for dot/graphviz?

~~~
Callicles
The demo is available at the end of this page
[http://linkurio.us/product/](http://linkurio.us/product/)

For Linkurious.js there are some examples over here
[https://github.com/Linkurious/linkurious.js](https://github.com/Linkurious/linkurious.js)

All infos on the toolkit are available on
[http://linkurio.us/toolkit/](http://linkurio.us/toolkit/)

------
letsnotimitateo
Great App! Can't wait to use it!

